# 1000W LED Flashlight - Worlds Brightest (90,000 Lumens)



## magnum70383 (Nov 23, 2015)

Just saw something cool on youtube - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JVqRy0sWWY

This guy built a 1000W led flashlight. Are you here on CPF?!


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re: 90,000 lumen flashlight*

... **shines light into night sky and makes a full moon**


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re: 90,000 lumen flashlight*

If he were to sell that, he should include sunglasses and suntan lotion...


----------



## ijustwantausername (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re: 90,000 lumen flashlight*

I cannot wait for the day when we are able to harness that much light and put it into something like a D25 clicky.


----------



## AdamDaze (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re: 90,000 lumen flashlight*



ijustwantausername said:


> I cannot wait for the day when we are able to harness that much light and put it into something like a D25 clicky.



Me, I just want a light that has _recoil_.


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re: 90,000 lumen flashlight*

Not to be a fuddy puddy, but I would have thought 90K lumen would be actually be brighter. I wonder what the actual output is, not a calculated. It has a strong output, but just saying. It also needs a pocket clip. :thumbsup: Also, my personal definition of "flashlight" is one that can be operated with only one hand. lol Anyways, enough negativity, Cool project and neat to see it. I would play with it for sure! They actually did a great video too.


----------



## magnum70383 (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re: 90,000 lumen flashlight*

I invited him to CPF. Hopefully he'll come here and start building us lights! haha!


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re: 90,000 lumen flashlight*

:laughing: @ 2:35.....he looks back at the camera and his expression is " YOU SEE THIS S*!? YOU SEE THAT!? BOOM! "

"Here it is lighting up the clouds.".......OK.... I'll take one!


----------



## scout24 (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re: 90,000 lumen flashlight*

I think he's got a future here...  I'm trying to imagine those emitters in something the size of a "Million Candlepower" or Power On Board type spotlight reflector.  :devil:


----------



## fl0t (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re: 90,000 lumen flashlight*

I saw that video yesterday, it is awesome!
More people are doing that sort of DIY projects, like this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c--5c3Egv4E


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re: 90,000 lumen flashlight*

Hm.. arrange the emitter/sink packages in a ring, put the drivers and a larger battery pack in a package in the center and behind that ring, rear top mount pistol grip, side front grip, shoulder strap, belt hitch, minigun style..


----------



## Apocalypto (Nov 23, 2015)

Have you guys seen this?


----------



## blah9 (Nov 23, 2015)

Crazy! My friend sent me that video today.


----------



## Camo5 (Nov 23, 2015)

Have you seen the ones with his skylight drone project?


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Nov 24, 2015)

If they could fit that into an EDC size, I'd buy one.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: 90,000 lumen flashlight*

Where does the key-chain ring attach? HAHA, just kidding. Actually, I too think that a flashlight should be defined as using one hand to hold and turn on/off the light. Otherwise it's a "two-handed flashlight" or "portable light bar."


----------



## blah9 (Nov 24, 2015)

Camo5 said:


> Have you seen the ones with his skylight drone project?



No, not yet. Do you have a link?


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 24, 2015)

Yup
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?411857-90-000-lumen-flashlight


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Nov 24, 2015)

My buddy posted it on my Facebook wall because everyone knows I'm the flashlight nerd.


----------



## Apocalypto (Nov 25, 2015)

Camo5 said:


> Have you seen the ones with his skylight drone project?



I had not seen those. Thanks for letting me know. I love RC.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 25, 2015)

I saw that on YT a few days ago. Impressive. Was it actually measured at 90k lumens? Or is that just an estimate? Somehow I would also assume 90k would be brighter, but I guess it could easily be that as unfocused emitters or emitters without reflectors or optics can seem much less bright if a lot of the light is just going off at weird angles into the sky. Also it's video which probably doesn't do it justice. 

Edit: Nevermind I watched it again, and he does put glass lenses on the leds.


----------



## magnum70383 (Nov 25, 2015)

In his video he said he was told it's 10000 lumen per light and he has 9 so... I guess it's an estimated number


----------



## martinaee (Nov 25, 2015)

magnum70383 said:


> In his video he said he was told it's 10000 lumen per light and he has 9 so... I guess it's an estimated number



The foursevens xm18 was/is doing 15k lumens with 18 xm-l emitters and. No way this setup is doing 9k per emitter, right? Maybe it is, but that number would have to drop dramatically very quickly.

These monster numbers make me wish 4sevens would update the XM18 with newer emitters  Not that I'll ever own one, but I love seeing these crazy videos.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Nov 25, 2015)

And these wildcat jobs influence mass manufacturers to produce production versions - albeit less out there.



martinaee said:


> These monster numbers make me wish 4sevens would update the XM18 with newer emitters  Not that I'll ever own one, but I love seeing these crazy videos.


----------



## lumen aeternum (Nov 27, 2015)

*90,000 lumens from 10x100W LEDs*

video & article
http://petapixel.com/2015/11/24/the...hlight-can-light-the-world-with-90000-lumens/

created by Daniel Riley of Stratus Productions. By stringing together a series of powerful 100W LEDs, Riley created an ultra-powerful 1000W light that puts out a whopping 90000 lumens. Riley introduces his crazy light in the 5.5-minute video above.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: 90,000 lumens from 10x100W LEDs*

You can take a look at this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/411857


----------



## Greta (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: 90,000 lumens from 10x100W LEDs*

Threads merged.


----------



## figit090 (Dec 9, 2015)

Such an epic light! 

Is there a limit to how much light you can legally shine? LOL. I mean c'mon you could simultaneously blind SO MANY people with this thing. I came here to share this because I saw the DIY photography article.


Anyone know about how much this setup would cost to make? Or...maybe just a light with one LED bank?


----------



## Milw light (Dec 26, 2015)

That would be a dandy light for the bike path. Passing on your right my a..


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 29, 2015)

Remember that takes lux, this is a LOT of lumens still probably decent lux, but lux is perceived brightness (blinding power). Funny I have one of every component he used to make this, but just not 9x of them lol. And yes this probably pretty close to 90,000 lumens, those LEDs are not very efficient about 90 lumens a watt or like 50% what we usually see on here. Also those zippy packs are going to give him old school hotwire run times think 5-7min tops. CPF’s “big light tread” used to be the ultimate stop to see the top 30 or so brightest flashlights ever made, now there is so many DIYer outside of CPF and even on here I wonder where they all fall, my 1,000+ watt Par64 build was tied for 3rd​ place once upon a time, now it’s probably in the 100+ place or more, I really need to step up my game and just DO IT, make some utterly undeniably bright “flashlight” which is undisputedly the most powerful. I was working on a 74,000 lumen incan light but I was so quickly surpassed in output by newer LED tech in the last few years its sitting unfinished.


----------



## magnum70383 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well I have a rev Victor enthusiast at 1.34 million Cd. I wonder how many lumens it has...


----------



## Glenn7 (Dec 29, 2015)

magnum70383 said:


> Well I have a rev Victor enthusiast at 1.34 million Cd. I wonder how many lumens it has...


Lucky if it has 500+ lumens as it's a dedomed XPG-2 led, you can get that much out of some AA/123A key chain lights these days - but because the rev vic is using optics and a collimator that's focusing the beam down to a tiny spot (like you would use a magnifying glass and the sun to burn paper) that makes all that lux (or throw) so high. put a diffuser on the front and it will be as bright as a small thumb sized light.


----------

